# White Oak "cookies" End Grain Slices



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

have a 30 inch oak that i posted pics of in another thread. dont want to quarter it because i want the rustic look. dont want to pay this cat ive found $150 to cut it and the smaller one into slabs either. how much will it check if i let him slice it into cookies? its been down for a minute but is still solid even with 90% of the bark gone. he said the smaller one will fit on his wood mizer and he can do it for like $30 which is well reasonable to me. hed have to do that big one with a husky 3120 with 6ft bar and an alaskan mill.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You lost me at (the cat) ? 
You know if you cut them into cookies they'll check and turn into pies midGA right?
Oak IMO is a PITA to air dry without checking and movement. What is it you really want to do?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

idk was weighing out my options. if itll check i wont do it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> idk was weighing out my options. if itll check i wont do it.


I'm not saying not to do it. Just take precautions when drying. Stack and sticker. Seal the ends especially on cookies and hope for the best.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

how thick u reckon i should have them cut to?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> how thick u reckon i should have them cut to?


What the cookies or slabs?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

cookies, if i do slabs im going to do 2 inches


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> cookies, if i do slabs im going to do 2 inches


For the cookies I'd go at least 8/4. But that all depends on what you want to do with them. I'd even make them thicker for planing them down after they dry.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i was thinking AT LEAST 16/4 maybe even 20/4 so maybe hey wont crumble


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i was thinking AT LEAST 16/4 maybe even 20/4 so maybe hey wont crumble


8" or 9". Ok. Are they for stools?
Takes a lot longer to dry that thick but will be worth it. I try not to worry about them checking anymore, it's inevitable that it will happen. 
I just incorporate it into the design. You could add bowties to them at a later time.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea id like to learn to do the bowties. i want them for tables 16/4 is only 4 inches.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> yea id like to learn to do the bowties. i want them for tables 16/4 is only 4 inches.


Yea your right. 
Brain farted. Laughing!!!! 
Bowties are easy. Do you have a bandsaw? If not use a jig saw.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea an old 14" delta


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> yea an old 14" delta


That will work.


----------



## stevem2 (Jun 13, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> yea id like to learn to do the bowties. i want them for tables 16/4 is only 4 inches.


ONLY? lol. At 4" nobody is going to steal them. :smile:

They will crack and bow ties won't stop them. I cut some for a fellow a couple of years ago and he bought some kiddie pools and some PEG. Put the cookies in the pools and soaked them in the PEG solution. Peg is expensive but bowl turners have used it for years. It displaces the water in the cells so they don't shrink.

You could cut the cookies in half or maybe even quarters and let them dry and then put them back together. That way you control the crack.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

wow that peg is expensive from rockler. id be afraid to cut them up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't cut them up either. Even if you cut it up in quarters they still can check. As the wood dries the annual rings shrink and that's how they open up.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i cant seem to find any pictures on the net of where ppl have done this. ive been looking ever sense i posted this


----------



## Rob Brown (Jul 7, 2009)

*cookie slices*

I have thought about this for a while and am considering cutting slices that would be 8/4 or 10/4. Cut what you need plus one and then make a cut in each slice that would be equal to the radius, and stop short of dead center. As the slice dries out it should open up the gap, but remain whole. Then after drying is complete you could cut a pie shaped wedge from the extra slice to fill the gap. Just a thought. Nothing I have actually tried.


----------

